# CC temporary site at Chigwell for Oympics cancelled?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I don't think anybody had posted on here about this, but I remember seeing in the CC magazine about then running a temporary site for the London Olympics. 

I was just looking through the CC website, and there's this announcement

"Chigwell Temporary Site

We are sorry to announce that The Club will not be operating the temporary site at Chigwell during the Olympic and Paralympic Games.

The Club is seeking an alternative solution for members who have already booked and we will be in contact with members who have an existing booking by the end of July.

We would ask that you do not cancel your bookings at this time; however, if you do require a refund rest assured the cancellation fee will be waived; please contact xxxxxxxxx.

Thank you for your understanding in this matter, we understand it is a disappointment but be assured we are seeking alternative options for you."

does anybody know what happened? They must have taken some 
deposits. 
Couldn't they get generators? Or was it a planning thing? 

CCC have their temporary sites at Gravesham, near Ebbsfleet, and are publicising these.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here's the link to the june magazine page

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/7511773/ccmjunnews.pdf

bottom left on first page


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

From a personal point of view I'm glad about this. This site would have been practically on my doorstep and would have caused alot of disruption to Chigwell village and surrounding areas. It was not only going to go for the duration of the Olympics, but for several months altogether with big screens and burger bars in a really quiet part of Essex. There is alot of pressure from locals with banners saying no to it, I think this had alot of bearing on the matter, people were not happy at all.

Sorry, but I'm pleased about this news.

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If I remember correctly part of the advertising blurb from CC was that the site is "the place where Sally Gunnell used to train by hurdling over haystacks" -Painful!!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Telbell said:


> If I remember correctly part of the advertising blurb from CC was that the site is "the place where Sally Gunnell used to train by hurdling over haystacks" -Painful!!


Yep-thats the place Tel. Just come back from a walk over their fields.  Didn't jump any hedges or haystacks though. :lol:

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Just come back from a walk over their fields.


Thanks Steve- Does she/they (Gunnel family) still live there?

Daughter hurdled against Sally years ago (Didn't beat her!)


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > Just come back from a walk over their fields.
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve- Does she/they (Gunnel family) still live there?
> ...


Yeah the family still live there but not Sally.Even the old man is still alive  I remember him when I was just a kid.  He must be around 150 years old now :lol: well it seems like that.

Steve


----------

